# Gaunt's ghost [HUGE MOTHER-F'IN SPOILERS]



## mpomnibus (Oct 31, 2010)

Just finished the second omnibus of gaunt's ghost and 

I shocked to find out that a lot of main dudes died or got wounded or shipped off

I want to know which death you thought about the most and shocked you the most.

For me it was bragg and colm, I just couldn't grasp or understand how fast they died. BIG shock to me when I read it :shok:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Spoilers dude! spoilers!!



But yes, definetly Corbec and Bragg. Bragg was bad enough, but when Colm got killed i honestly just sat there for a while just dumbstuck by it, it's why i hate and love Sabbyt Martyr so much.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Please remember that people may not of read this book.

You can hide such stuff by using this code.

[$SPOILER] hidden text here [/SPOILER] just remove the $ from it.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Bet you weren't as shocked as when my mate asked where I was up to, I told him and he goes 


"Bragg's been killed there hasn't he?" 
"No I don't think so."
"Are you sure? I swear he has..."
I check back and find three pages stuck together, including Cu murdering him... bastard... 

Gutted isn't the word, Bragg was my top character in there! lol


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

major spolier for those who haven't read the lost




for me it was losing caff at the end of the 2nd lost book.......him and bragg were the worst ones! kinda feel a bit cheated with mkvenner also; if not gonna kill him then u cant jus leave him...mean i tell u! 



also viscount, ta v much for the spoiler advice; didnt know how to do it before


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

demonictalkin56 said:


> major spolier for those who haven't read the lost
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More spoilers for The Lost



Yeah Caff rocked me pretty hard aswell, mainly i think because Caff was the everyman, he was the easiest main character to empathise with and feel on the same level with. Was a horrible moment when you realised he was definetly dying and Zweil started to prar for him.

Regarding McVenner, Abnett has hinted that we might see McVenner again some day or rather 'not to rule him out'


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

ahhh cool, i kinda assumed that was y abnett did it but still a shame for the immediate future lol

also re lost



i know the ghosts r bloody lucky not to have lost gaunt since their inception; (granted i feel the series may lose focus if they kill off the most stable character) but bloody hell abnett decided to put him through the bloody wrangler in the last book didnt he; poor sod having his eyes taken. altho in positive note i love the character of ezrah!


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

mpomnibus Don't read this if you haven't read _His Last Command_.



Feygor's death was for me the most shocking. Not because he was a main charachter but because he always seemed too tough to die. I think Curth summed it up well by saying he'll die only on his terms. I mean in _Traitor General_ he spends a good portion of the novel at deaths door, picks up a ton of wounds and still saves the day. "I knew there was a reason I brought you along." Not to mention the throat wound that almost killed him and the beating he takes in the first novel. I think only Bonin has survived worse than Feygor.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

is there really a point to a spoiler thread? just bloody spoilers really? i'm not quite convinced it's worth the time. 



Gaunt dies in Salvation's Reach 


lol you'll all hate me for that one.

CP

EDIT: thread moved to BL Fiction, as well as appropriately retitled. -CP


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> is there really a point to a spoiler thread? just bloody spoilers really? i'm not quite convinced it's worth the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF- 

Lol, should just blame myself I guess, lol :laugh:


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

Commissar Ploss said:


> is there really a point to a spoiler thread? just bloody spoilers really? i'm not quite convinced it's worth the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that true...? If it is, you should probably point out that the spoiler isn't from an already released novel as people would expect. Best not ruin the book for anyone else......

Unless you were joking


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

He be joking


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Sacred Feth said:


> Is that true...? If it is, you should probably point out that the spoiler isn't from an already released novel as people would expect. Best not ruin the book for anyone else......
> 
> Unless you were joking


that's quite the point why i hate spoilers in the first place. they ruin books for people. just read the book and discover the bits for yourself, no need to have a thread entirely devoted to spoilers... it's just silly. that's why i'm closing this one.


Angel of Blood said:


> He be joking


yes, i be joking.

CP

thread closed.


----------

